# Fishing at North Beach Pier



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello All,
Just wanted to post a quick question about North Beach pier. I am relatively new to the site as well as fishing in Maryland (I am mainly an OBX fisherman) but I'll be in Deal, MD this weekend. Just wanted to know how the fishing at North Beach Pier is going right now and what's biting? Are folks using fish bites and if not - what's a good bait? Had a lot of luck with bloodworm fishbites in OBX this summer - caught everything from specks to stripers. 

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i think hat will be prolly help you out 
on this one .


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

is it still 2 hour parking? is the boycotting still going on and why? I will not disrespect the boycott.


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow! Sorry! Having never fished in MD, I had no idea about the boycot till I googled it. Sorry bout that. Let me rephrase the question - is there any where close by Deal, MD that is good for surf or pier fishing? 

Thanks again to all!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Not much happening in the mid-bay right now because of the low O2 issues. If you really want to catch something, like a decent rock or blue... upper bay on a boat or Southern MD at Point Lookout is about all there is.

Good luck!
.


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Bubba! I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*The Boycott*

Don't get yourself caught up in this boycott Sheeee , the instigators will not address the real issues that
caused the mayor to took that hard step to have the pier closed at 11 pm
The pier is now open 24/7 daily, for the moment no more tugs, winos, free & clean, the only problem the bath rooms are closed for the summer 
The blues , rockfish small spots and plenty of perch are biting 
For the perch you need grass shrimps or softshell crabs, nightcrawls will do for the small spots for bait to caught the blues & rocks
GO to northbeach and have fun nice place to fish 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ugly Hooker 26 (May 9, 2005)

lol.....


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

NONESUCH said:


> The pier is now open 27/7 daily, for the moment



Wow


Problem solved!  
27 hours of fishing in one day, that is great!!  

I only wish I could solve my drinking problem of two hands and one mouth.


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

*I'm at NB right now, got a cow*

oh, that's not a cow, that's a fat lady fishing next to me while her friends throw glass beer bottles...

I must admit I'm itching to fish there as it was my fishing hole, but I'll play martyr...
I don't understand it really, but I watched a show on Israel and the arabs on public tv last night and I think I'm starting to figure it out...


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Gas$4Less said:


> but I watched a show on Israel and the arabs on public tv last night and I think I'm starting to figure it out...


wow, nb pier=gaza strip. That's a new one. Gettin pretty deep here....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Gas$4Less said:


> oh, that's not a cow, that's a fat lady fishing next to me while her friends throw glass beer bottles...
> 
> I must admit I'm itching to fish there as it was my fishing hole, but I'll play martyr...
> I don't understand it really, but I watched a show on Israel and the arabs on public tv last night and I think I'm starting to figure it out...


Hmmm... I know somebody that has a good response to that...












  
.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

so, how's the parking in NB? 
how many rods allowed and do they charge you a fee?


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Parking's free, *no fee, free bait and beer.

The muggings, theft, vandalism and police harassment are all complimentary, as well.

But You still have to pay Your own Emergency Room and Hospital Bills.

So basicly, if You've got good health insurance, enjoy fishing with an audience of drug dealers and drunks, and don't mind being screwed over by the Town Council, go for it.

Good Luck ! !


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

all we need now is music getting piped in.
each day a diffrent type.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*N/B,fees,parking etc*



Armyguy said:


> so, how's the parking in NB?
> how many rods allowed and do they charge you a fee?


NO FEES AT THIS TIME , NO PARKING LIMIT,PLENTY OF FREE PARKING AT THE PUBLIC AREA ACROSS THE STREET , THE PIER IS HIGH THEREFORE YOU NEED A DROP NET OR WALK A BIG FISH TO THE LOWER PART OF THE PIER , UNLIMITED AMT OF RODS HOWEVER YOU SHOULD ALLOWS OTHER PEOPLE TO FISH TOO ,PERSONALLY, I ONLY FISHED 3 RODS MAX A SMALL ONE TO CAUGHT BAIT FISH
WELCOME TO NB


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*27/7*



fyremanjef said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Problem solved!
> ...


THANKS FOR THE CORRECTION , I THINK MOST READERS KNEW IT WAS AN ERROR HOWEVER SOME PEOPLE ONLY SEE THE NEGATIVE SIDE OF THINGS


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Welcome you are*

Hey Nonesuch,


No problem. Anytime.

Jeff


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*You know where to go to read the truth.*

Thats right Boycott North Beach Maryland click on all the links on the pages. The documents don't lie, they make it very clear.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

You win, you've convinced me..... i'm heading to matapeake pier.....


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Pier Meetings*

I read all the materials you published regards to the closure however the many times i am there and the police came whenever they are asked why, they always said the people across the streets and the mayor who lives next door called to say the loud noise from boom boxes , drunks and the many times they have been called for fighting on the pier that was the main reason for their actions, are you aware the mens' bath room was striped of almost everything the few times they left it open overnight
I fished at that pier by myself sometimes with my friend after the closing came into effect until 1-3am ,the police drove by they never asked me to leave 
I can't see the ration'ale behind the financial cost to the city to keep the pier open 24/7 because after closing the lights still burnt the only item i can think of , between closing and open is only 6 hrs therefore i think the mayor and his group capitalized on that to sell thier actions to meeting


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yes I'm aware...*



NONESUCH said:


> are you aware the mens' bath room was striped of almost everything the few times they left it open overnight
> 
> I fished at that pier by myself sometimes with my friend after the closing came into effect until 1-3am ,the police drove by they never asked me to leave


Were you aware that the towns teenagers were caught doing it? 

As 11pm is the town ordinance for the pier closing. I'll make some calls to get it enforced. That should keep the trolls and scabs out! After all, it's the law, they'll have to enforce it. 
*Ordinance No.: 3-05An Emergency Ordinance to set the hours of operations for the North Beach Fishing Pier.*

Heres a partial list of the P&S members that support the boycott. Your sucking hind tit troll. Notice the bold one? Thats right, it's Creamer not Cramer. Just another example of someone that dosn't know what the hell their talking about! .....Tightlines

Sea Critter
TopSnipe
Naiad
Master Caster
Fish-On
Anthony
*jcreamer*
BigT
OldBay
FL FISHERMAN
HaPPyPapPy832443
Reddog1
Cdog
Granpafish
Surf and Turf
obxfishman1
piersi OO
HuskyMD
JerryB
littlefry
the rhondel
SPIDER 
TunaFish
SEABASS
jangwuah
Smoothbore54
Runes
Hat80
emanuel
skunked
Ponchojoe
jackson
aero993
Shaggy
Drumdum
Catman
Big Rad
oldsalt
Macman
Young Buck 
Sandcrab
INDIO
chest2head&glassy
LongRanger
Kozlow
cocoflea
Blue Heron
fishinkid


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*dont forget me Hat*

Combat dont catch no fish off that pier, there aint no fish at NB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skinpower (Oct 5, 2005)

*Hat 80*

Hey, you missed me on the supporters list man..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hat, I am sure that you missed my
name somehow....Talapia should
be on that list also. P.S. I took an
expedition down to an out of the way
commercial fishing area yesterday and 
have finally (after 2 years of trying) 
found a reliable source for hermit 
crabs and rock crabs for the tog season!!!
IT'S ON NOW!  My new source can
supply them by the bushel...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Don't forget me*

Barf Man and Orest say :--| on North Beach.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Smoothbore54 said:


> So basicly, if You've got good health insurance, enjoy fishing with an audience of drug dealers and drunks, and don't mind being screwed over by the Town Council, go for it.
> Good Luck ! !


NB sounds alot like DC


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey talapia, when does tog season start?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

*Delaware* - Tog Season is open all year
except for Sept. They have a 10 fish 
limit from 1 Oct - 31 Mar.
From 1 Apr - 31 Aug the limit is 3 fish.


*MD* - Tog Season is open all year except for Dec. 5 fish limit all year.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Drug Dealers*



Otter said:


> NB sounds alot like DC


LOL CAN SOMEONE SHOW ME A PIC OF A DRUG DEALER ON A PIER? IVE NEVER SEEN OR HEARD OF A DRUG DEALER ON A FISHING PIER. AND IF EVERYONE KNOWS THESE ARE DRUG DEALERS ON THE PIER WHY DONT ALL OF YOU REEL IN YA LINES AND CALL THE POLICE AND THEN KEEP FISHING. LET THE LAW HANDLE IT. JUST ASKING I MEAN T SEEMS LIKE ALL U GUYS KNOW WHO THE DEALERS ARE EXCEPT THE LAW. IF ITS AS IMPORTANT TO YOU THEN HELP SOLVE THE PROBLEM RIGHT.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Otter*

HEY MAN HOWS YA FOOT? MAKING OUT


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Nonesuch*

Question for you.

I have never fished the NB pier, but after reading the comments about why the pier was closed (drunks, loud music, destruction of property, etc.) I have a question. 

Are these reasons (drunks, loud boom boxes, bathrooms getting trashed, etc.) happening elsewhere in the NB area? If so, are those places being closed down?

It seems like the people that were at the NB pier who were causing problems did not correct their behavior (I really doubt it), but they more likely moved on to a more relaxed environment.

Jeff,

ps Clyde don't forget me.

pss 

And Armyguy, As far as Matapeake, may want skip it for a while, as BubbaBlue said the dissolved oxygen levels are not fish friendly in the middle bay area.


----------



## Armyguy (Oct 10, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Question for you.
> 
> 
> pss
> ...


Hey.. i thought bubba said NB had a dissoved oxygen levels.. i thought matapeake was upper level? are you trying to keep me away from your spot? haha... j/k..


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Both NB and Matapeake are mid-bay, almost across from the bay from each other. 

O2 is low at both places.

But, it should improve with all the rain we've gotten and low night time temps. The water will turn over and heal itself... at least O2 wise.
.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

BB
I think you need to look at the map,Things can change a lot from NB to the peake. NB is across form Choptank.


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

i also support the boycott.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

oldsalt said:


> BB
> I think you need to look at the map,Things can change a lot from NB to the peake. NB is across form Choptank.


  
I was referring to it being mid-bay, is all. 
.


----------



## NONESUCH (Apr 28, 2005)

*Boycott n/b*

JCREAMER and his wife stopped coming to n/b long before the closing 
The long list you provided (1) how many ever fished at n/b AND (2) how many lost thier annual fees maybe 2%
j creamer ,george, earl, danny e,danny w, teddy, fred,steeve, gerald ,mike , john , 2 elderly ladies , these people were homers at least 4 days per week fishing and having a good time until the tugs took over 
A guy came from virginia had 8 rods fishing at a time on the pier and uses his cart to block off half of the pier 
Please read the entire'ty of the meetng you posted and you will comprehend the real reason for the city's action 
Andy & Danny went and bought themselves boats and vowed not to return to n/b because of those tugs this was long before the the early closing


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It’s clear you like to drop names*

so lets talk about names. First we’ll start with my name list then we’ll talk about yours.

22 of the people on the BCNB name list have fished the NB pier in the past. As far as a percent of them losing their money to NB, it’s really not here or there. If it was just 1 percent, thats 1 percent to much to let any town in the USA steal from the paying public!

John Creamer and his wife Annette are good friends of myself and my wife. We meet them in Chesapeake Beach all the time for lunch. You see John won’t spend any money in the town of NB anymore, even though he lives there. I’ll be sure to ask John about you in the next week or two when we meet. I’m sure he’ll like to hear of your name dropping.

Seven of the thirteen people on your name list were ripped off for $35 dollars each by the town of NB. These people were some of the very first people to sign a petition against the town of NB. We all talked about fighting the town with a website and J creamer ,George, Earl, Danny w, Teddy, Mike , John A and many others asked me to take on the task and I did. It seems strange to me that you would support a place that stole so much money from so many of your so called friends?

None of these people fish at NB anymore. I see them from Matapeake to Point Lookout from time to time. I’ll be sure to let them know about the scab that use their names to try and promote the NBP. 

Andy and Danny bought boats for many reasons, however the main reason was not the local thugs from NB. Andy was raised fishing and mating on the charter boats out of Chesapeake Beach. As with me, it’s in his blood. He got a boat because he wanted one and no other reason. 

How do I know these things? Andy and many of the others on your list are good friends of mine. We’ve fished from the piers and boats together for years. Yourself not included, the people on your list and I made a pack to stand together on this issue in 2003. Also unlike you I hold my friends in a higher place and will honor our fight against the town of North Beach Maryland…..  Tightlines

Every time you open your mouth you try to drop a name or tell another lie. Myself and most of the others are onto you. Strike three, your out, Troll…..LMAO  

*Turboandy & Hat80 *


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Whatever happened to the old gang?


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Clyde,

Even though you forgot my name on your list,You know BCNB has my support.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Jeez, you don't post in a week and Clyde forgets all about you 

Add me (and my former login name, Rugger) to the boycott NB list. And yes, Nonesuch, I did fish frequently (once-twice a week at times) at North Beach.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Rugger/Genghis*

Where have you been? I was thinking I haven't seen Rugger posting lately. How the family and the house?


----------



## JoMama115 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry to cause such a stir with my thread - just new to the area and lookin for somewhere to fish is all. Count me in BCNB as well.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*My names on the list*

I saw My old name (Master Caster). Hey Hat, add my new name to the list (WarMachine). I have a buddy who goes to NB even though I tell him theres a boycott in progress. He says he doesnt fish when he goes, he says he only watches. Hopefully he is respecting the boycott. I refuse to go to NB for anything.


Master Caster

A.K.A

WarMachine


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Amen*



Hat80 said:


> so lets talk about names. First we’ll start with my name list then we’ll talk about yours.
> 
> 22 of the people on the BCNB name list have fished the NB pier in the past. As far as a percent of them losing their money to NB, it’s really not here or there. If it was just 1 percent, thats 1 percent to much to let any town in the USA steal from the paying public!
> 
> ...


NUF SAID LOL
PS ADD ME TO YA LIST CUZ I WAS ROBBED TOO.


----------

